# schnecken im Teich, pro und contra



## Harry (29. Sep. 2014)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich habe nun meinen neuen Teich seit ende April. 
Bisher habe ich keine __ Schnecken drin. 
Ich überlege, ob ich welche einsetzen soll oder ob das eher ein Vorteil ist keine zu haben. 
Eure Meinung dazu? 
Gruß Harry


----------



## Christine (29. Sep. 2014)

Bist Du sicher, dass Du keine hast?


----------



## Harry (29. Sep. 2014)

Ja, 100% ig.


----------



## Christine (29. Sep. 2014)

Ich persönlich finde, solange es sich nicht um ein Koibecken handelt, gehören __ Schnecken in einen normalen Teich hinein.


----------



## lotta (29. Sep. 2014)

Die kommen meist ganz von alleine
Zum Beispiel mit Pflanzen aus fremden Teichen oder wie auch immer.
Sie werden kommen
Gruß Bine


----------



## Harry (29. Sep. 2014)

Würde man absichtlich __ Schnecken in den Garten bringen? 
Oder sieht ihr da ein Unterschied? 

Bine: falls meine Bepflanzung nicht komplett zusammen bricht habe ich nicht vor fremde Pflanzen einzusetzen.


----------



## Christine (29. Sep. 2014)

Wasserschnecken und Gartenschnecken sind ein Unterschied - mal davon ab, gibt es - auch wenn man es kaum glaubt - bei den Landschnecken Nützlinge (der __ Tigerschnegel z.B.). Wasserschnecken sind im Teich die Umweltpolizei, weil sie am liebsten Gammeliges fressen. Frische Pflanzen leiden selten und wenn, stellt sich oft heraus, dass es doch nur nicht wasserscheue braune Spanier waren


----------



## Tinky (29. Sep. 2014)

Also ich hätte gerne Wasserschnecken im Teich!
Habe bestimmt schon 100Stück "eingesetzte" aus Teichen von Freunden und Bekannten - leider werden die bei mir ruckzuck weggefressen daher lasse ich das jetzt.
Keine Ahnung, ob __ Katzenwels oder der __ Aal die verputzt aber bei mir halten sie sich jedenfalls nicht.
Diesen Sommer habe ich extra neben Wasserflöhen auch __ Schnecken "gezüchtet"...aber ganz gleich wie viele ich einsetze, der "Fressfeind" gewinnt.
Gruß Bastian


----------



## Christine (29. Sep. 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> __ Katzenwels oder der __ Aal


Bei dem Besatz wundert das aber nicht wirklich, oder


----------



## Tinky (29. Sep. 2014)

Christine schrieb:


> Bei dem Besatz wundert das aber nicht wirklich, oder



Wenn man bedenkt, dass mit gleichem Besatz ca. 3-4 Jahre lang die __ Schnecken munter und erregt im Teich in Dasein fristeten ohne gefressen zu werden...naja.

Woran liegt es also?


----------



## ghoul09 (29. Sep. 2014)

Tinky schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt, dass mit gleichem Besatz ca. 3-4 Jahre lang die __ Schnecken munter und erregt im Teich in Dasein fristeten ohne gefressen zu werden...naja.
> 
> Woran liegt es also?




Der Besatz ist größer/hungriger geworden, alternativ ist der Besatz gar nicht schuld, sondern es haben sich neue Fressfeinde angesiedelt oder __ Parasiten oder die  Wasserwerte haben sich geändert (Kupfer, __ Blei, usw.), anderes für Schnecken giftiges Material ist eingetragen worden, zu wenig Nahrung für Schnecken... es gibt sooo viele Möglichkeiten. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht: Entweder ich mache mich dran und versuche ernsthaft die oberen Punkte ein nach dem anderen abzuarbeiten, was Zeit kostet und teuer ist, oder ich werfe regelmäßig Schnecken rein und hoffe, dass es irgendwann klappt


----------



## Tinky (29. Sep. 2014)

Am Wasser liegt es wohl nicht...vermutlich!
Wie beschrieben habe ich dieses Jahr __ Schnecken gezüchtet in großen durchsichtigen Plastikbehältern. Diese waren mit Teichwasser gefüllt, dass ich ca. alle 1-2 Wochen teilweise ersetzt habe. In den Behältern waren zig Eierbatzen und nach ein paar Wochen hunderte - wenn nicht tausende Schnecken.

__ Parasiten glaube ich ebenso nicht wirklich, da die Gehäuse "über Nach" komplett ausgeräumt sind. Erst hatte ich ja Elstern in Verdacht oder andere Vögel - nur rücke ich davon langsam ab denn es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass die ausgerechnet bei mir einen derartigen Jagderfolg haben.

Ich bekam aus einem Teich in der Nachbarschaft mal unter anderem drei Katzenwelse da der Besitzer sein Haus verkaufte und den Teich zumachen musste ("willst Du die ganzen Fische?? Sonst gehen die auf den Kompost...") davon leben nur noch 2, die augenscheinlich nicht mehr gewachsen sind. (die sind übrigens auch stets mit die ersten wenn es Futter von mir gibt). Den __ Aal habe ich nur bei meiner letzten Teich-Umbauaktion mal gesehen. Dachte erst an eine __ Ringelnatter...tippe der ist so 40-50cm lang und recht dünn wie ein kleiner Finger.

__ Graskarpfen und Spiegelkarpfen habe ich dieses Jahr weitergeben können - die Unterwasser-Pflanzenwelt feiert deswegen noch heute aber die Schnecken wurden von denen eher nicht vertilgt.


----------



## Tinky (29. Sep. 2014)

Achso um mal auf den Ausgangspunkt des Erstellers zurückzukommen:
Contra könnte sein, dass sie sich stark vermehren und Du irgendwann ein "__ Schnecken-Problem" hast. Jedenfalls kenne ich das aus anderen Teichen.
Mich würde es nicht stören-  aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Patrick K (29. Sep. 2014)

Hallo 
Ich hab mich für meinen Koipool, gegen __ Schnecken entschieden. Ich denke gibt nur Probleme mit der Verrohrung und dem Helix Filter
Gruss Patrick


----------



## pema (29. Sep. 2014)

Harry schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich habe nun meinen neuen Teich seit ende April.
> Bisher habe ich keine __ Schnecken drin.
> Ich überlege, ob ich welche einsetzen soll oder ob das eher ein Vorteil ist keine zu haben.
> ...



Hallo Harry,
diese Überlegung habe ich bisher noch gar nicht angestellt. Da ich einen sog. naturähnlichen Teich habe, respektiere ich alle Bewohner dieses kleinen Biotopes.
Die Vielzahl der Schnecken kamen wahrscheinlich mit Pflanzen die ich einsetzte (bzw. durch deren Eigelege an den Pflanzen). Posthornschnecken habe ich selber eingesetzt...weil ich sie schön finde.
Ein Teich ohne Schnecken ist für mich genau so unvorstellbar wie ein Garten ohne Schnecken...erreichbar nur mit Hilfe der chemischen Keule...deshalb kann ich mir auch gar nicht vorstellen, dass du noch keine Schnecken in deinem Teich hast.
Zur Schädigung oder Nutzbringung durch Schnecken kann ich nur sagen, dass mein Teich wahrscheinlich schon randvoll mit Kirschen und Laub wäre...gäbe es da nicht die emsigen Vernichter von abgestorbenem Material - Schnecken genannt.
petra


----------

